# Hunting near Graybull



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

My dad's moving to Graybull, WY in a couple weeks. That means I'll get a chance to hunt residentially next fall! So that's making me wonder, what kind of big game animals should I be expecting to be able to hunt around there?


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Pretty much you name it, it's there there are all kinds of big game, lions, bear, and waterfowl. There is some fantastic deer and antelope hunting right by town and some great elk hunting within 45 min drive.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Perfect! That's exactly what I wanted to hear! I'm so excited!


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

make sure you qualify as a resident in WY you have to live here for 1 year unless you are military then it is 90 consecutive days. not that i want to burst your bubble just dont want you getting in trouble


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Awe  I thought it was 60 days to be a legal resident. Maybe that's just MN that's like that. Thanks for telling me about that before I went and tried to apply as a resident! Awe well, there's always season of '09 and every season there-after to hunt residentially! I'll probably still apply for a muley and antelope hunt as a non-resident.


----------

